# router bit rpms



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

i was going through some papers today and found some sugested rpms for different router bit diameters.
1"--------------24000 rpms

1 1/4"--2"------18000 rpms

2 1/4"--2 1/2"--16000 rpms

3"-----3 1/2"---12000 rpms


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Yip I have got something similar attached to the wall above my table with this on it as well as "If it moves, it will take fingers off. If it doesn't move, it will move and take fingers off". Always look at it before I use the router table.

Aaron


----------

